# Can't load radio files.



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm having a bit of trouble with my thunderbolt. Recently i've run into a problem with loading radio files up. I wanted to update to the newest radio file, but every time I do, it can't seem to find it on my SDCARD. I've updated my radio before so I know that I have it on the card and that the file is named the correct name, PG05IMG.zip. This is driving me nuts, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Check your SD card for a folder named "download " check in there...and I assume you know to flash via hboot and the rest of the works?

If you still can't find it you can download the latest one here; http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...bolt-Radios-PG05IMG.zip-(Updated-24-Sep-2011)


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I can find the file no problem. Once I have it on the root of the sdcard, named correctly, I boot into hboot and when it goes to load it, it tells me it can't find the file.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Double check the file on a computer sometimes it'll end up being ".zip.zip"


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

No luck. File is named correctly, but it refuses to load it in hboot. Could it be a problem with hboot itself?


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Have you checked the md5 it might be a bad file


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I downloaded the file again and no luck. I can try once more to see if it works but its frustrating.


----------

